# Nightride in der Brex



## Flo17 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

plane für den kommenden Samstag einen Nightride (sorry für das Wort aber Nachttour hört sich blöd an) durch das Brexbachtal. Bei der Startzeit dachte ich so an 17:00 Uhr in Bendorf-Sayn. Treffpunkt wäre das Schloss. Fahrtdauer werden wohl cirka 2 Stunden.
Vielleicht gibt es ja noch ein paar Leute die gerne mitkämen.

Werde am Freitag erst wieder in Forum schauen können.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. Dezember 2005)

Hi Flo,
ich versuch auf jeden Fall zu kommen. Könnte auch etwas früher sein.
Bis dann
 Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (6. Dezember 2005)

hi...

toll kann man sowas auch mal sonntags machen  

dann sind wir am start ... samstags können wir alle nicht so richtig 

und ich hatte ja in letzter zeit eh keine zeit aber dafür haben wir ab dem 28.01.06 ein top bike laden in Hamm /Sieg  

mit was für lampen fahrt ihr denn ? 


ride on 

Deerk.


----------



## dave (9. Dezember 2005)

@alex:
flo kann zur zeit nicht ins www und hat mich gebeten zu posten, dass er auch eine stunde früher fahren würde.


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. Dezember 2005)

Hi Biker, bin dann um 16.00 am Schloss.
Hoffentlich kommt noch jemand mehr  

@deerk: Sigma und was noch kleineres am Lenker.
Wenn ihr am nächsten Sonntag kommt könnte man in der Dämmrerung vielleicht in Boppard anfangen und im Dunkeln noch ein paar Trails dranhängen.
Viel Erfolg mit dem Laden!

Alex


----------



## borito (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo die Herren,

schön, mal wieder ein wenig den Kontakt Richtung Koblenz zu knüpfen, war die paar wenigen Male echt klasse mit Euch... Während und nach meiner viel zu langen Verletzungspause war alles leider ein wenig eingeschlafen. Deerk und ich sind ja wenn doch meist zusammen unterwegs und deshalb war halt wenig Mobilität angesagt... Also meiner Meinung nach wäre es echt mal wieder nett bei Euch vorbei zu schauen, wenn Ihr Bock habt. @Alex: Welchen dämmerigen Sonntag meinst Du denn? 11.12.05 oder 18.12.05?

Sebastian


----------



## Flo17 (10. Dezember 2005)

Hi Alex,
hab gestern abend erfahren, dass ich heute abend um 18:00 uhr einen Termin mit meinen Eltern habe. Muss den Nightride um eine Woche verschieben. Werde wohl um 14.30 Uhr starten und ne kleine Runde durch die Brex drehen.
Gruss Flo


----------



## >Helge< (10. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Flo,

dann hab´ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt, ich muss nämlich heute arbeiten  
Nächstes Wochendende habe ich bis jetzt noch frei!

Meld dich doch hier nochmal kurz wenn´s beim nächsten Wochenende bleibt (Uhrzeit etc)!


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. Dezember 2005)

,

Der Akku ist voll... 
Tagesplanung abgeschlossen... 
Tour mit Karl abgesagt für heut, weil ich ja "Nightride"...
Niko, Thorsten fahren gleich schon ab, schaff ich nicht mehr...
Horst und Flo sind schon weg, super...

Fahr ich alleine, weil ja Samstag ist, der einzige Tag, an dem man sich im Moment richtig treffen kann.

Alex

@die Crew aus dem Norden: Ich meinte nächsten Sonntag 18.12.


----------



## borito (11. Dezember 2005)

Hi Alex,

nächste Woche Sonntag wäre prima. Höchstwahrscheinlich würden Deerk und ich dann kommen. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter, obwohl uns das relativ schnuppe wär... Wir können ja dann mal eine Uhrzeit anfixieren, was und wie lange sollen und können wir denn fahren? In Anbetracht der Tatsache, das wir auch nur Sigmas haben, ist das Vergnügen ja eh etwas zeitlich eingeschränkt...  Also - wir würden uns freuen mal wieder mit Dir - oder Euch zu fahren, hoffentlich klappt´s...


----------



## >Helge< (11. Dezember 2005)

Na Super,

hab´heute morgen auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause festgestellt das auch an meiner neuen Sigma Mirage das Kabel gebrochen ist und die Kupferleitungen frei liegen!   
Ich hatte gehofft das Problem sei bei dem neuen Modell jetzt passé!
...an den beiden Mirage vorher (altes Modell) ist das Kabel an direkt am Schalter gebrochen!
Ich mache nun wirklich nichts Aussergewöhnliches mit den Lampen ausser sie an´s Rad zu montieren und wieder abzunehmen wenn ich sie nicht benötige, dafür sind sie ja wohl auch gemacht!

Hab ich einfach nur Pech oder kennt sonst noch wer das Problem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KO-ULI (11. Dezember 2005)

Hallo.
Das dürfte doch erst mal kein Problem sein für dich, Helius?? Mit Löten oder Iso-Band sollte das doch zu beheben sein, oder ist das ein besonderes Kabel ?

Habe selber leider gar keine gescheite Beleuchtungsanlage mehr. Hatte mal ne Zeitlang eine Halogen-Anlage mit schwerem Akku, aber der ist inzwischen wohl kaputt. Aber ich glaube, der hätte auch keine 2 Stunden gehalten bei 30W. Halten die Sigmas länger?

Wenn ich im Brexbachtal fahre, will ich auch was sehen. Gerade die Serpentinen, Römerturm etc. dürften ja sehr prickelnd werden, oder? Da bräuchte man ja am besten noch eine Helmlampe 

Trotzdem viel Spass dabei!


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. Dezember 2005)

Wie wärs denn mit 14.00 Uhr treffen in Boppard (Auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Aral-Tankstelle und Seilbahn; am Ortseingang, findet jeder...). Wir würden dann hauptsächlich im Hellen fahren. Wer aber zum ersten mal in Boppard fährt sollte das vielleicht tun  .

Änderungsvorschläge willkommen,
Alex


----------



## >Helge< (12. Dezember 2005)

@KO-Uli:

Nee, mit Klebeband oder so mache ich da nichts, das Ding ist ja gerade mal ca.2 Monate alt!

Habe aber eben von SIGMA eine Email auf meine Beschwerde erhalten:

_Sehr geehrter Herr Kumpf,    

wir bedauern sehr, dass Sie zurzeit Probleme mit Ihrer Beleuchtung haben und bitten Sie daher, uns die beiden Akkus komplett 

mit Kaufbeleg (ausreichend frankiert) zur kostenlosen Fehleranalyse bzw. Austausch einzusenden.    Bereits nach ca. 4-5 Tagen erhalten Sie von uns ein 

einwandfrei funktionierendes Gerät oder eine anderweitige Nachricht.    Legen Sie bitte eine Kopie Ihrer bzw. dieser  E-Mail und Ihre Anschrift in der 

Rücksendung bei und adressieren Sie Ihre Sendung zu Händen Frau Grieser!     Natürlich können Sie das Produkt auch bei Ihrem Fachhändler reklamieren.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen..._ 



...hört sich doch ganz gut an!!!  

Aber davon mal abgesehen haben wohl hier im Forum häufiger Leute Probleme mit den Sigma Lampen, allerdings ist der Service auch sehr gut und kulant!

Ich finde die neue Sigma Mirage Evo/X einfach vom Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis wirklich gut (o.k., ich hoffe mit der neuen gibt´s keine Probleme).
Und der von Dir erwähnte Helmhalter ist auch im Set dabei!


----------



## Joki (13. Dezember 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wärs denn mit 14.00 Uhr treffen in Boppard (Auf dem Parkplatz zwischen Aral-Tankstelle und Seilbahn; am Ortseingang, findet jeder...). Wir würden dann hauptsächlich im Hellen fahren. Wer aber zum ersten mal in Boppard fährt sollte das vielleicht tun  .
> 
> Änderungsvorschläge willkommen,
> Alex



Vorsicht:
Im Gebiet Boppard sind momentan extrem viele Treibjagden!
So auch kommendes WE, ich persönlich weiss von drei Treiben!

möglichst die Wege Richtung Fleckershöhe und Rheinaufwärts meiden.

Joki


----------



## Guidchen (13. Dezember 2005)

Ja- da würde ich aufpassen- gerade weil ihr auch wie die Wildschweine fahrt   


Viel Spaß beim Biken ...


Gruß

Guido


----------



## Joki (13. Dezember 2005)

Guidchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ja- da würde ich aufpassen- gerade weil ihr auch wie die Wildschweine fahrt
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Biken ...
> ...



willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen?


na dann is ja alles in Butter   

Gute Besserung an deinen Rücken, was haste geschafft?

Trotzdem aufpassen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guidchen (13. Dezember 2005)

> willst du mich auf den Arm nehmen?



da ich noch unter akuten Rückenschmerzen leide und der Arzt mir vom Heben schwerer Lasten abgeraten hat, darf ich die Frage eindeutig verneinen   

Die Aussage bezog sich auf den mir von Bildern bekannten Fahrstil von Alex, der die Bezeichnung" fährt wie eine Wildsau" rechtfertigt    und führte assoziierend der Warnung vor Treibjagden zu meinem Posting, was eigentlich nur scherzhaft gemeint war.

Gruß

Guido   

P.S.: ich würde das Leben nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## deerk (13. Dezember 2005)

hi,

@Alex ...

cool wenn wir eh mehr im hellen fahren könnten wir auch noch bisschen früher starten  ( so 13.00) ist nur alles noch ein bisschen unter vorbehalt weil

unser "Teambus" noch die sommer slick bereifung hat un laut wetter.de sollst ja mal fein schneien is beim biken ja ganz nett nur mim audo hhmm.... 


ach treiben kein thema ich hab ne pinke gabel die leuchtet fast  

aber danke für den tip   

ride on 

D.


----------



## Joki (13. Dezember 2005)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> @Alex ...
> 
> ...



solange ihr auf der Bergseite der Strecke fahrt, also Richtung Vierseenblick, werdet ihr kein Problem bekommen!
Dort sind die Treiben bid auf weiteres erstmal vorbei!
Nur in Richtung Bucholz und Fleckershöhe könntet ihr in ungewollte Bekanntschaften geraten.
War wirklich nur ein gutgemeinter Tip, denn bei ner Tour einem muffigen Jäger zubegegnen und dann wieder umdrehen zu müssen ist nervig!

Also dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spass am Samstag

Joki


----------



## Rockyalex! (15. Dezember 2005)

Hi Biker,

13.00 Uhr geht auch in Ordnung.
Falls Schnee liegt werden wir wohl von den Holzspielsachen die Finger weg lassen  .

Das sind ja Aussichten: Schneetreiben, Wildschweine und muffige Jäger...
Hört sich für mich nach Abenteuer vor der Haustür an.  

Danke trotzdem für die Warnung,
Alex


----------



## Joki (15. Dezember 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Biker,
> 
> 13.00 Uhr geht auch in Ordnung.
> Falls Schnee liegt werden wir wohl von den Holzspielsachen die Finger weg lassen  .
> ...




jojo keine Ursache, das ist das Mindeste was ich als Local machen kann!
Bin leider am WE nicht in Boppard, sonst hättet ihr noch ne Wildsau am Start  

Falls Dave auch am Start ist, schöne Grüße!

Also haut rein Jungs


Joki


----------

